# Storing Potatoes and Onions Together?



## mdmc (Apr 29, 2005)

Some one told me not to store potatoes and onions togeather but could not remember why. Does anyone here know? Thanks


----------



## Otter (Apr 30, 2005)

Supposedly this combination creates a gas that causes both to spoil. I do this and haven't noticed any negative consequences, but I typically use them in less than two weeks.


----------



## choclatechef (Apr 30, 2005)

My onions and potatoes are stored together in the vegetable bin of my refrigerator.  

They both last a long time in good shape there without sprouting.


----------



## HanArt (Apr 30, 2005)

mdmc, I've read the same thing.

CC, you don't notice a different taste & texture in your refrigerated potatoes? I've heard the cold temp converts the starch into sugar, making them taste sweet. 

We don't eat many potatoes, so there's not really a storage issue here. I do keep my onions in a basket on top of the fridge ... shallots too ... which is supposedly a no-no because of the warm temp, but I've never had a problem with sprouting ... maybe because they don't sit there long enough.


----------



## choclatechef (Apr 30, 2005)

Nope, I don't notice a bit of difference.  

Potatoes should be kept in a cool dry dark place anyway.


----------



## HanArt (Apr 30, 2005)

choclatechef said:
			
		

> Potatoes should be kept in a cool dry dark place anyway.


 
But the air in those veggie bins is humid.


----------



## GB (Apr 30, 2005)

choclatechef said:
			
		

> Potatoes should be kept in a cool dry dark place anyway.


Cool yes, but not cold. But hey if it works for you then that is all that matters.


----------



## choclatechef (Apr 30, 2005)

Why don't you do a test.  

Take a couple pounds of potatoes and divide them in half.  Put half under the sink or wherever, and half in the vegetable bin of your refrigerator.  

Check in one month, and compare.


----------



## jkath (Apr 30, 2005)

http://aginfo.psu.edu/News/january98/veggies.html

here's a really interesting article about this and other veggies


----------



## choclatechef (Apr 30, 2005)

I read that, but I still say try my experiment.  

For me, since I have been doing this for over a year successfully, it works and your potatoes will last longer.

But, I can only give you advice from what I have learned.  You can lead a horse to water, but you can't make them drink.


----------



## kitchenelf (Apr 30, 2005)

chocolatechef - put some Scotch in that water and I bet the "horse" will drink


----------



## choclatechef (Apr 30, 2005)

kitchenelf said:
			
		

> chocolatechef - put some Scotch in that water and I bet the "horse" will drink


 
Chivas Regal on the rocks coming up!


----------



## lutzzz (Apr 30, 2005)

I did some research on this topic once and read that storing onions and potatoes isn't a good thing.. they both emit similar type fumes or gas that spreads/increases the spoiling of each.

However, if you toss an apple in with your potatoes, that will prevent them from sprouting... The article said an apple emits some gas or fumes (can't remember or spell what it is anyway) that somehow inhibits the "eyes" sprouting.

I've been doing this and it works..


----------



## purrfectlydevine (Apr 30, 2005)

My Mom has kept her potatoes and onions in the fridge for years.  I don't have the space so I keep onions in a low cupboard and potatoes in the basement.  Sometimes they keep well and other times they don't.  I think it depends on the storage conditions before you buy, how long they been kept in storage etc.  I've also read somewhere that if potatoes start to sprout, you can emove the "eyes" and they'll keep longer.


----------



## HanArt (Apr 30, 2005)

I'd rather buy potatoes more frequently and not have to worry about the storage issue. (No basements in south Louisiana.)

Speaking of potatoes ... from the looks of things I've got some growing in the compost bins.


----------



## momcooks (May 1, 2005)

I've always stored them together in the fridge.  I do put paper towels above and below in the drawer as not to build up moisture tho.  Seemse to work well.


----------



## Michael in FtW (May 3, 2005)

choclatechef said:
			
		

> Why don't you do a test.
> 
> Take a couple pounds of potatoes and divide them in half. Put half under the sink or wherever, and half in the vegetable bin of your refrigerator.
> 
> Check in one month, and compare.


 
That's cheating, choc! You know that under the sink isn't a good place to store veges. The cabinet under a sink is not a cool dry place - it is usually humid and has temperature fluctuations (from washing dishes, etc.) that make it warmer than just about any other place in the kitchen ... and being in a cabinet restricts air flow.


----------



## choclatechef (May 3, 2005)

Michael in FtW said:
			
		

> That's cheating, choc! You know that under the sink isn't a good place to store veges. The cabinet under a sink is not a cool dry place - it is usually humid and has temperature fluctuations (from washing dishes, etc.) that make it warmer than just about any other place in the kitchen ... and being in a cabinet restricts air flow.


 
  You caught me Mike!

Actually, I did say "or wherever".


----------



## mudbug (May 3, 2005)

lutzzz said:
			
		

> I did some research on this topic once and read that storing onions and potatoes isn't a good thing.. they both emit similar type fumes or gas that spreads/increases the spoiling of each.
> 
> However, if you toss an apple in with your potatoes, that will prevent them from sprouting... The article said an apple emits some gas or fumes (can't remember or spell what it is anyway) that somehow inhibits the "eyes" sprouting.
> 
> I've been doing this and it works..


 
I think it's called ethylene gas, lutzz.


----------



## BlueCat (May 4, 2005)

I have also kept potatoes and onions in the fridge for years now.  (Not the same onions and potatoes, by the way.)  I see absolutely no difference in the onions, and the potatoes MAYBE get a bit of sweetness to them on a rare occasion, but certainly not all the time.  It's nothing horrible at any rate.  What I would find horrible would be going to the store every few days to buy an onion or a couple of spuds, so this is something I'm willing to live with.

BC


----------



## lutzzz (May 4, 2005)

There are other "more technical" references on the net at various agriculture schools/colleges, etc. and they all generally say the same thing... this one is simple  
Reference: http://www.ehow.com/how_3480_store-potatoes.html
How to Store Potatoes 
Potatoes are pickier than most other vegetables about how they are stored. If you're not careful, they can sprout, sweeten or shrivel. 

Steps: 
1. Avoid rinsing potatoes before storing. 
2. Place potatoes in a brown paper, burlap or plastic bag with holes in it. 
3. Store in a cool, dark, dry place. A root cellar, if you have one, is the best storage option. 
4. Make sure the temperature in the area is about 45 to 50 degrees F. Don't store potatoes in the refrigerator, or they will become too sweet. 
5. Avoid storing potatoes with onions because, when close together, they produce gases that spoil both. 
6. Store potatoes no longer than two months if mature. If they are new, store no longer than one week. 
7. Check on them occasionally and remove those that have become soft or shriveled, as well as those that have sprouted. 

Tips: 
Potatoes sprout as a result of exposure to light or warm temperatures. Avoid freezing uncooked potatoes. 
Put an apple with your potatoes, no matter where you store them. It will keep them from growing "eyes".


----------

